# Best costume ever.



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

A one legged woman decides on the best costume ever created.










Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that movie

Now that's a woman who doesn't let a handicap get in the way of life and one of its many celebrations.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love that movie
> 
> Now that's a woman who doesn't let a handicap get in the way of life and one of its many celebrations.


No kidding! That's awesome! :jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is pretty good.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Get the glue...

So awesome!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ROFLMAO! That is priceless! Kuddos to her!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love a person with a sense of humor. Love it!!!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

That is hilarious. Human ingenuity is amazing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's just great! I love that movie!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Umm I actually have one of those lamps, sold by the guy that bought the house the movie was made in. He still sells them to help maintain the house so people can visit and relive the movie.

I used to listen to Jean Shepherd on WOR radio in the early 70's. My mom used to record his show every night and I'd use my little panasonic tape recorder to play the eipsodes so I could fall asleep. THe man was an absolute unacknowleged genious.

He was such a powerful influence that i bought tickets to see him live at Princeton University in the early 80's where he told the classic 'Ice Cream war" story and a few others. He was the best story teller ever!!

I Miss you Jean SHepherd.

It's a KLINKERRRRRRRRRRRRR......!!!!\


"the Old man could replace fuses faster than a Jackrabbit on a Date"

'You Look like a Pink Nightmare"


----------

